

Andrew Binstock: Use More VMs  - brudgers
http://drdobbs.com/tools/229402296

======
brudgers
The article touches on the idea of using VM's for surfing the web - something
I already do to a limited extent by having a virtual machine dedicated to
logging onto Facebook once it became socially necessary.

I also have VM's set up for various non-programming projects. It is great to
be able to come back to something I am working on after a couple of months and
have nothing changed - all the relevant windows open, all the relevant files
handy, etc. without having to remember what I was thinking when I was deep
into it all that time ago. This has set me to wondering if the desktop OS of
the future is a hypervisor - in a sense Windows 7 Professional is a step in
this direction with the built in version of XP.

